

How to fit an elephant - rsaarelm
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/06/21/how-to-fit-an-elephant/

======
Dove
_It turns out you can literally fit an elephant with four parameters if you
allow the parameters to be complex numbers._

That's cool and all, but it kind of strikes me as cheating, given that complex
numbers are vectors. I mean, heck, with four parameters I can fit three
elephants, if you allow the parameters to be vectors in 6-space.

~~~
nickolai
You can fit any finite number of elephants with one paramter once you put it
that way :)

~~~
seats
Infinite too

------
Shenglong
I would've had so much fun with this on a ti83 back in high school... But more
seriously: kind of makes you wonder even more, how people can believe those
doomsday proclamations based on _patterns_ in centuries-old texts.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Those types of people also believe that it's elephants all the way down. Four
and a half parameters?

------
JoeAltmaier
So, now, the trunk? Let's see it wiggle!

